# Quick on moving Magloire: "Two Eastern Conference teams have been contacted"



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Quick thinks he'll be moved as soon as a month from now but definitely by the trading deadline. Which begs the question: Which Eastern Conference teams did Portland GM Steve Patterson contact about Magloire, and who would Portland get in return?

http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/jason_quick/index.ssf?/live/blazers/quick_111606.html

Probable Signs of a Hit:
- Players displaced in the rotation, either by a rookie or performance in general.
- A team with size deficiency in the front court yet has playoff hopes (hard to say given the status of the East)
- 1-2 players at 3-5m whose moved contracts would help a team get under the cap (most likely) 
- A team with an extra pick.
- A vet PG?

_Rule out:_ Players with character issues.

Boston Celtics
New Jersey Nets
New York Knicks
Philadelphia 76ers
Toronto Raptors
Chicago Bulls
Cleveland Cavaliers
Detroit Pistons
Indiana Pacers
Milwaukee Bucks
Atlanta Hawks
Charlotte Bobcats
Miami Heat
Orlando Magic
Washington Wizards

http://www.storytellerscontracts.info/resources/06-07salaries.htm

*Any ideas?*


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I am going to stand by what I wished earlier

Magloire back to Narlins for Mason..... Jamaal may resign with them.... Mason will not... Hornets get something in return. simple as pie


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Trader Bob said:


> I am going to stand by what I wished earlier
> 
> Magloire back to Narlins for Mason..... Jamaal may resign with them.... Mason will not... Hornets get something in return. simple as pie


NO/OKC is a Western Conference team.

I'm thinking it'll be a team that's looking for some salary cap relief at the end of this season.

-Pop


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Trader Bob said:


> I am going to stand by what I wished earlier
> 
> *Magloire back to Narlins* for Mason..... Jamaal may resign with them.... Mason will not... Hornets get something in return. simple as pie


Don't think that'll happen as long as Scott is head coach.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Any SF or swing players making a lot of money in the Eastern Conference that are disgruntled? That's who I think would be a logical choice. That or a team trying to save luxury tax money or get under the cap for next years free agent crop. 

Actually I think it was TB who kept saying Desmond Mason, and that's not a bad idea. Although I think it will be for someone with a longer contract. I'd like to see a three way trade worked out that netted us Maggette.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Boston is not going anywhere fast...

Maloire and Dixon to Boston for Wally

Gives Boston cap relief, and puts them under the cap

ESPN trade checker


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Trader Bob said:


> Boston is not going anywhere fast...
> 
> Maloire and Dixon to Boston for Wally
> 
> ...



Wally would be good here. He'd hold the SF spot until Webster learns the game. He would also open up the middle for Nate's elaborate force the ball into Zach offense.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

PDX-NO/OK-LAC

Blazers Get Mason, Clippers get Magloire, NO/OK get Maggette


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Another ABM Wacky Trade Idea! 

Magloire, Outlaw, Dixon, and Dickau

to the Wizards for:

Antawn Jamison


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Here are the teams I think may be interested in Mags...
Boston (Wally and Coach are ar odds)
Miami (Shaq is down they need inside help...Posey and filler)
New Jersey (Desperate for inside help, Antoine Wright and filler?)
Toronto (Bosh needs help inside, Mo Pete and filler)
Washington (Yet another team sorely in need of insde help...Caron Butler?)

I think the thing that is interesting is Portland is probably only goiong to want a young player(s) or short contracts, no more than 1 year after this.

I would have listed Chicago as tehy need inside help but I don't think anyone really melieves that Magloire would fit what they need there.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> Wally would be good here. He'd hold the SF spot until Webster learns the game. He would also open up the middle for Nate's elaborate force the ball into Zach offense.


I like the idea of having a SF scorer, and Wally would be good at spacing the offense out. But his contract is $12 mil this year, $13 next year and $14 mil the next :banghead:

I would rather just let Jamaal expire off the books, and go with the youth movement. But getting Wallyworld would sure be fun to watch offensively, very painful on D, as we already have a matador defense. Not sorry to Juan on Juan go.

PG Jack, Rodriquez, Dickau
SG Roy, Webster, Graham
SF Sczerbiak, Outlaw, Udoka, Miles
PF Randolph, LeFrentz
C Przybilla, Aldridge



Packaging Magloire with Miles is the best way to get rid of both... $15.9 mil in salary out the door
$12.6 to $20 mil in salary range in return

Who can we get for that price??????


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Trader Bob said:


> I like the idea of having a SF scorer, and Wally would be good at spacing the offense out. But his contract is $12 mil this year, $13 next year and $14 mil the next :banghead:
> 
> I would rather just let Jamaal expire off the books, and go with the youth movement. But getting Wallyworld would sure be fun to watch offensively, very painful on D, as we already have a matador defense. Not sorry to Juan on Juan go.
> 
> ...


One word microfracture...A.K.a. Nada.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Schilly said:


> One word microfracture...A.K.a. Nada.



quite applying logic to the situation


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

OK heres an idea...

Magloire and Dixon to Boston for Wally
Magloire to Miami for Posey and Doleac
Magloire to New Jersey for Collins and Nachbar
Magloire to Toronto for Peterson and Calderon
Magloire to Washington for Daniels and Jarvis Hayes


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

As fans, would you be comfortable with Magloire and Webster for RJ?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> As fans, would you be comfortable with Magloire and Webster for RJ?


how about magliore, outlaw and dixon for him? plus, we'll stop stealing your draft picks in the future?


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> As fans, would you be comfortable with Magloire and Webster for RJ?


without hesitation.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> As fans, would you be comfortable with Magloire and Webster for RJ?


I'd feel a little bad about it, because we'd be ripping off the Nets so hard. Nets fans have feelings too...


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> As fans, would you be comfortable with Magloire and Webster for RJ?


Like wearing my turkish robe, sitting in my favorite chair, dog at my feet, in front of the fire comfortable.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I find it disappointing that Patterson is the one contacting other GMs instead of it being the other way around. Doesnt give me a lot of hope.

But I do think Mags needs to be moved, for our sake and his.

PBF


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Glad to see everyone was as reasonable as I'd expected. Yes, it is a lopsided deal that I proposed, but I had to start someplace.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Of all the ones listed, Mags +change for Wally seems like the only plausible one, from the other team's perspective. Boston may be willing to dump Wally's contract. It gives them cap space next summer. He would help us on the court, with his capable offensive skills, although his defense sucks.

The question for us would be how what effect adding his salary has on our future flexibility. If we add Wally and a top draft pick next year, we're going to be paying luxury tax. Is Paul Allen willing to do this? Is he willing add a MLE player as well if the team is already over the tax threshold? I'm thinking the answers are maybe, and no. Given that, I'd rather have the flexibility to use the MLE to get one or two role players than to add a guy like Wally with bad knees and $25 mil/2 years left on his contract. He's just not that good.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

ProudBFan said:


> I find it disappointing that Patterson is the one contacting other GMs instead of it being the other way around. Doesnt give me a lot of hope.
> 
> But I do think Mags needs to be moved, for our sake and his.
> 
> PBF


Screw his sake, for our sake he needs to be moved. His sake gives him 8 mil.

I do agree that it's too bad other GM's are not contacting the Blazers. But, what can you expect with a player who has really stunk it up this year.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> I find it disappointing that Patterson is the one contacting other GMs instead of it being the other way around. Doesnt give me a lot of hope.
> 
> But I do think Mags needs to be moved, for our sake and his.
> 
> PBF


Unless its Magloire and others from the Blazers for a returning STARTER quality player - I think they'll let his contract expire and let him become a UFA.

Blazers have been very disciplined about not taking back bad contracts without getting what they want (#7 pick ((Roy))) in return.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

I know it's not Eastern, but Maggette might be a guy available for a package based on an expiring contract. The Clips owner is notoriously cheap, and they might just want to dump Maggette and his $16 mil remaining after this year. We'd have to add something to make it sweeter (anyone know what the Clips need right now?), but it could be possible. I'd easily add a few 2nd round draft picks to the deal. Our second rounder this year should be a good one, although still probably not enough to get it done. I'd give them our 2008 1st rounder if that's what it took, although again I'm not sure if that's what the Clips would want. If they want to make a playoff run now, presumably they want a guy who can play now, which is what we are short of...


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

ProudBFan said:


> I find it disappointing that Patterson is the one contacting other GMs instead of it being the other way around. Doesnt give me a lot of hope.
> 
> But I do think Mags needs to be moved, for our sake and his.
> 
> PBF


I think Quick actually said that 2 EC teams have contacted....Not have been contacted. I'd imagine that if Patterson is making the calls he's called more than 2 EC teams.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

ProudBFan said:


> I find it disappointing that Patterson is the one contacting other GMs instead of it being the other way around. Doesnt give me a lot of hope.
> 
> But I do think Mags needs to be moved, for our sake and his.
> 
> PBF


I bet GMs just call each other on a regular basis. Any possible deal will come after a lot of discussion and research from both sides, so I don't think it really matters who first pushed "send" on their Blackberry. Of course, Magloire isn't a hot enough commodity in the league that other GMs are going to be beating down our door, so Patterson/Pritchard are doing their due diligence by informing the other managers in the league that he is an expiring contract that is available and giving them some general idea of what we want/expect in return. When a player is going to be shopped, that's probably how it's generally done, rather than each GM spontaneously calling to see if any given player is on the market.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Or he said "Two EC teams have been in contact"


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Schilly said:


> Or he said "Two EC teams have been in contact"


"Sources are telling me that Jamaal Magloire is on the market--that the blazers are shopping him around. There are two eastern conference teams that have been contacted...about his services. I fully expect him to be traded by the February Trading Deadline, if not sooner--if not within a month."

"If a team's going to take him, they're going to take him on the lure of the fact that he has an expiring contract that's worth 8.3 million, and there's a ton of teams that would love to shed 8.3 Million off their salary cap for next year."

"I'd imagine they'd want a small forward, and maybe some size in the backcourt. They need people who can score...and they need people who can defend as well."


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Um who cares who called who first. What matters is that dialogue is in place. When other teams here dialogue is in place and if they have interest, they will initiate dialogue in order to beat a competing team to the trade.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Schilly said:


> Magloire to Washington for Daniels and Jarvis Hayes


Washington Wizards centers Etan Thomas, Jamaal Magloire, and Brendan Haywood were involved in a fight Thursday at the team's arena, according to a report in the Washington Post.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Trader Bob said:


> PDX-NO/OK-LAC
> 
> Blazers Get Mason, Clippers get Magloire, NO/OK get Maggette


Hmm, that actually makes a good deal of sense. I feel like a couple other players would need to be involved to spice it up for LA. They need cap relief... and a little something extra.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I've been seeing a couple of New York scouts at the game.

A trade combination for Richardson?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> I've been seeing a couple of New York scouts at the game.
> 
> A trade combination for Richardson?



I've thought about Richardson, but he and Darius on the same team scare the hell out of me.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> I've thought about Richardson, but he and Darius on the same team scare the hell out of me.


Darius still plays for the Blazers?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Samuel said:


> Washington Wizards centers Etan Thomas, Jamaal Magloire, and Brendan Haywood were involved in a fight Thursday at the team's arena, according to a report in the Washington Post.


Now I'd like the see the link to that oops.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Samuel said:


> Hmm, that actually makes a good deal of sense. I feel like a couple other players would need to be involved to spice it up for LA. They need cap relief... and a little something extra.


We could have a 7 way deal as far as I am concerned just as long as we get Mason... I will even throw in Dickau and Dixon  spread the love around 

OUT = Magloire, Dixon, Dickau
IN = Mason


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Samuel said:


> Washington Wizards centers Etan Thomas, Jamaal Magloire, and Brendan Haywood were involved in a fight Thursday at the team's arena, according to a report in the Washington Post.


is that like yuor shavlik randolph pirating post?


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Trader Bob said:


> PDX-NO/OK-LAC
> 
> Blazers Get Mason, Clippers get Magloire, NO/OK get Maggette


Not to be dense, but why involve NO/OK? Why would we prefer Mason to Maggette?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Hap said:


> is that like yuor shavlik randolph pirating post?


Yes, more than somewhat.



> The report said Thomas began arguing with Haywood over the comments, then threw a punch. Haywood responded by slamming Thomas to the ground and tearing out two of his dreadlocks.


If playing time is an issue now, imagine what it would be with Jamaal in the mix, a player who has logged serious minutes at the center spot over the last few years.

Thankfully, Magloire needn't worry about hair-pulling.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Magliore to Philly for their pick + baggage


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Magloire for Dorrell Wright/filler (Doleac?)


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Not to be dense, but why involve NO/OK? Why would we prefer Mason to Maggette?


Outside shooting ability. No one goes to the hoop like Maggette, but he doesn't shoot avg from beyond 15'.

He also seems to be injured each year with some little nick or cut.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> Outside shooting ability. No one goes to the hoop like Maggette, but he doesn't shoot avg from beyond 15'.
> 
> He also seems to be injured each year with some little nick or cut.


Not to be a thorn, but Mason might tbe the only SF in the league that is worse from the perimeter than Maggette.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

trenton hassell and darius miles come to mind 

as long as portland gets rid of magloire i dont care.

i'd still prefer eddie jones' contract somehow (then cut/buy him out or just let him rot on the IR).


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

If we could get Wally, I'd take it... but I don't think they will. I think the Blazers want to keep on the low side of wins so they get some talent this year. Rather than sitting ten years at the #8 spot in the playoffs, they want a full youth core (low cost) they can go forward with and try and do some serious damage.

But then again, maybe Wally is the missing piece..or maybe he doesn't help at all, we still suck and end up getting a high pick.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> Outside shooting ability. No one goes to the hoop like Maggette, but he doesn't shoot avg from beyond 15'.
> 
> He also seems to be injured each year with some little nick or cut.


off the top of my head I think that Mason shoots 26% from 3pt line. The answer is there is no reason why any team would chose the below average Mason over Maggette. Mason is a very bad shooter.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

After checking and comparing some stats of another scoring SF. I am off the Mason bandwagaon unless he signs next summer for small potatoes with us. But we already have Travis as a backup

Corey Maggette Career stats
44.6 FG%
31.9 3FG%
82.0 FT%
15 pts and 5.0 boards a game


Mason's outside shot is bad at 26% 3FG% career


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Mason just isn't a 3pt shooter. Is that a terminal defect? He has averaged 0.1 3PT attempts per game the last three seasons, so it's not like he's just jacking up bad shots. Season before last (before he went to New Orleans), despite not shooting 3s, he was a 17.2 ppg player, on just 13.5 FGA per game. That goes along with great perimeter defense, which Travis Outlaw will never bring. Besides Roy, we don't have any player as good or better than Mason at the 2 or 3.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

I'm really liking the Miami deal. Switch Doleac with Kapono. Throw in a second rounder if needed.

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=2010~671~498&teams=22~22~14


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Posey is alright... Posey and Doleac better....

but I would still shop around for a better deal.... think North and west of Miami


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Trader Bob said:


> Posey is alright... Posey and Doleac better....
> 
> but I would still shop around for a better deal.... think North and west of Miami



ain't that like all but 6 teams?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Trader Bob said:


> but I would still shop around for a better deal.... think North and west of Miami


Way to really narrow it down... 

barfo

Edit: Ah, hap beat me to it again...


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Trader Bob said:


> Posey is alright... Posey and Doleac better....
> 
> but I would still shop around for a better deal.... think North and west of Miami


What does Seattle have to offer TB? :lol: 

gatorpops


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

How about this one?

Memphis again


Magloire/Miles/Dixon for Eddie Jones

West rolls the dice on Miles and gets a big man, and a decent guard


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Trader Bob said:


> Posey is alright... Posey and Doleac better....
> 
> but I would still shop around for a better deal.... think North and west of Miami



Orlando??

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=264~862~498~2015&teams=22~22~19~19

I don't like Turkoglu's contract though. He still has 4 years left. If Martell reaches his potential or anywhere close to it in a few years, Hedo can slide down to the backup position. Maybe we can switch Outlaw with a pick. What say you ?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

barfo said:


> Way to really narrow it down...
> 
> barfo
> 
> Edit: Ah, hap beat me to it again...


well.... since they are the south and most easterly team...... YES


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

gatorpops said:


> What does Seattle have to offer TB? :lol:
> 
> gatorpops


Hmmmmm I would of never thought of Seattle


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Trader Bob said:


> well.... since they are the south and most easterly team...... YES


well, they're the most southeastern team, but they're not the most eastern team.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

No really, we don't want someone who's "decent." We want
a late lottery pick to go with our to pick to trade up for
a high lottery pick. We need to pick for position. We don't want
an SG or a PF. We probably won't pick a PG. So, to get someone
that will fill a hole (C or SF), we'll need to trade up. That's why I want
a PICK, not a player!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I honestly don't see why we would do a 3 way with NO and LA Clips with the Clipps getting Magloire and NO getting Magette, when we could just trade for him ourselves. Magette > Mason. Not even close.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Didn't Quick mention Toronto as one of the more likely places since Maglorie is from there, or around there in Canada?

Heard it could be Morris Peterson. A guy who can shoot, but like everyone else on the team, can't play a lick of D.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I would love a Wally for Mags+Dickau trade. His contract is terrible, but ends the same time as Raef. And in all honesty, we wont have any cap space until LaFrentz is off our books. Wally will be exactly what we hope Martell will develop into. He can shoot, shoot and shoot. I think that is a deal both teams would benefit from.

PG- J.Jack/S.Rodriguez/B.Roy
SG- B.Roy/J.Dixon/M.Webster
SF- W.Sczerbiak/I.Udoka/M.Webster
PF- Z.Randolph/T.Outlaw/R.LaFrentz
C- J.Pryzbilla/L.Aldridge/R.LaFrentz


----------

